

The Merge Button - tmm1
https://github.com/blog/843-the-merge-button

======
timdorr
And from 4 days ago: <http://ejohn.org/blog/pulley/>

All that hard work for nothing. Damn, another company listening to the needs
of their users. What are they thinking...

~~~
technoweenie
The merge button doesn't squash commits or anything. Pulley looks like a nice
way to use a custom workflow with Pull Requests.

------
macrael
I like git a lot, but find that the more I hear about it, the more pitfalls I
discover. The actual user interface often does not seem to have good defaults
and just generally does things differently from how I expect.

So. I _love_ that github is working to take you out of the command line. It is
fabulous that they are working to make git easer to use at the same time as
providing hosting space.

~~~
kmfrk
I get the same impression from all the git-related submissions. It's like I'm
being told that "this car is great. Just remember to jerk the door handle when
you open it, give the window a nudge with your elbow before you open it, and
the wipers will work extra well if you enable air-conditioning at the same
time.

It makes it sound like default, basic git is either broken (merge/rebase) or
very constrained for general purposes.

I think it also has to do with the fact that "productivity" tips are conflated
with getting-it-right articles. You don't need to alias all commands for git
to work, even though it might help your workflow - or not; YMMV.

~~~
kneath
I've spent a lot of time thinking through this problem. I agree Git is broken.
So is Mercurial, Bazaar, subversion and CVS — they're just different flavors
of broken (as in they each taste less broken to different groups of people).

Version control is inherently a difficult problem to conceptualize.
Distributed version control is probably the biggest step forward VCS have ever
seen — but it comes at a price of added complexity on top of a complex subject
as is.

But then again that's why I don't focus on "making git better" — I try and
focus on making collaboration and source control better. Stop trying to build
aliases or tweaks to git's command line... and maybe try and build a great
source control tool that just happens to use Git as it's storage engine.

------
jvoorhis
It's a nice feature. I had a chance to use it today, and it worked
beautifully. Its biggest downside is that you don't have an opportunity to run
tests without first pulling the changes into your working copy, so I don't see
it coming into play very often in my workflow.

~~~
bkudria
I look forward to the day GitHub implements a CI service.

------
flexterra
I really like how Github is always pushing new features all the time.

------
yuvadam
Amazing! This feature was long overdue.

------
neworbit
This is an excellent idea and I look forward to actually using it. Thanks guys
for making the world of distributed development and open source a better
"place" to be!

------
pilif
I haven't tried it yet and trying it out would be quite a lot of work (set up
a test repo, fork it, send pull request, merge), so I'm asking here first in
the hope that somebody has already tried it:

is it possible to select the email address you want to make the merge commit
as? My main email address I'm registered with github isn't the address I would
want to make merge commits as.

~~~
rtomayko
It's not. The primary profile email is used currently:

[https://img.skitch.com/20110426-gjj8fcrdmayyinfgb57bgtgcns.j...](https://img.skitch.com/20110426-gjj8fcrdmayyinfgb57bgtgcns.jpg)

That's an interesting request though. This isn't the email I have configured
in my ~/.gitconfig either.

